# Breaking Into Bedrooms & Growling When On The Bed



## Macknicole (May 25, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

I wanted to get some advice about how to handle some issues I am having with my boyfriend's family's V. I am temporarily living with them and some issues have come up lately. Just to be clear, their V is quite good compared to many horror stories I have heard and I do love her dearly. She is 3 years old, she goes to daycare twice a week and gets lots of off leash runs when not at daycare. She spends her days at home very relaxed and usually sleeps the day away and seems quite content. There is some frustration on mine and my boyfriend's part when it comes to her lack of rules/boundaries set for her since she was a puppy, but it is kind of hard to determine what to do about it since she is technically his parents' dog and they are very lax with her.

One thing that drives us crazy is that, since she was a puppy, she has figured out how to open doors and she has never really been deterred from doing this, they just accepted it as something normal. Whenever his parents leave the house and we (or I) are home, she will not wait 30 seconds before running to our door, jumping loudly on the handle until it opens and barging in. Now, I'm not against having her on the bed sometimes to cuddle, but if I am dead asleep or we just haven't invited her in, this is not something I think is desirable behaviour. If we shoo her out the door and close it, she will usually go and lie somewhere else - but no matter how many times this is repeated she will still always break the door open if someone else leaves or stops paying attention to her. I should add that she is definitely not attention starved, if anything I think they have indulged her too much, as she has barely been left alone since being a puppy and they give her the attention she demands pretty much 24/7. I'm just wondering if anyone has any advice on how to train her out of this?

Another issue is that, when she is on the bed with us (or anyone) if we move our feet even slightly so that they touch her at all, she will jump up and bark loudly at you or snarl and stare you down until you move your foot away. I think this is not to be tolerated and so I get her off the bed and shut her out any time she does this. I have also told my boyfriend (since she continues to do it) that she needs to lose bed privileges indefinitely until it stops but he still lets her up and the cycle repeats. It seems to me that both of these issues could have been avoided with proper training, but she was never really given proper rules and boundaries growing up and so she is confused when she is not allowed to do something. The fact that she growls when on beds makes me think she has been way too spoiled and needs to learn manners and how to work for privileges in the house. Of course it is difficult as she is not our dog though and it is very hard to retrain family members who don't see the same way as you do..

Any advice?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If she were mine.
She would lose bed privileges, until she can handle them. As is in not barking, and growling when you move. 
You are living in his parents house, and she is their dog. It is their rules.
If your unhappy, it's probably best that you find your own place to live.

I bring in lots of foster dogs, and most have little, to no manners when they arrive. If someone does not care for being around these type of dogs. My home is not the best place for them. I don't apologize. It's my home, and I enjoy saving dogs.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

As Red said: their house, their dog, their rules. If you were a guest in my house & complained about my dogs, you would become less welcome.


That said, you can create privacy: just block the door so she can't get in.


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm thinking rubber door wedge so she can't get in your room when you don't want her to.


----------



## Macknicole (May 25, 2019)

Oh of course, we have never complained to them about the dog or said that they need to do something by any means!

They have also expressed frustration multiple times, although are not sure of what to do, so I was moreso wanting to see if anyone had any suggestions (mainly for the growling) that we could at least try to implement. Maybe we will try the losing bed privileges for now.

Thank you!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

She's a little princess, isn't she? Imagine, a spoiled, entitled Vizsla.

If she growls, tell her to not be grouchy, tell her "NO!", and call her off the bed. Do NOT touch or grab her. 
Vizslas are very smart. She's learned that she's in charge, and it would be wise to not attempt altering this unless it's a group effort, and with the help of a trainer


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

Agree with Gingerling. Maybe discuss with the owners, & other family members about the growling. In our house our Cashew did a little growl (while in our bed), ONCE. We immediately, said 'NO'!LOUDLY, while making a "Mad Face". We did nothing else, did not remove him, after about 5 minutes, we all resumed being happy. He has never done that again. V's do not take criticism, or negative training well at all. A simple correction, then resume loving them. 

We also are pretty lax with Cashew, he is allowed up on the couch, beds, etc, but he is a very well behaved dog. It is very important that you know that it is a Vizsla's nature to be WITH the humans all the time, that is probably he is insistent on comining into your bedroom no matter what. LOL, I do know what you mean about them crashing on the door till they get in. We lock our bedroom door when we do not want him in there. He will try the jump hit the door lever once, if it does not open, he knows it is locked, & he goes and settles somewhere else till we come out. Consistency is the key.

It would help you feel better about the dog if you read up on them. You would know what to expect, as they are very intelligent, loving creatures.


----------

